# Critique 4 year old Thoroughbred gelding



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

2012, 16.2hh Thoroughbred gelding / 19 starts
Has a set of "old set osselets" in the front but apparently vets sound. I also noticed pin-firing in the front legs from the photos. Potential jumper prospect?? I would definately get a PPE done.
Thanks guys!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't buy him to jump him. It's not the old pin firing (actually not that uncommon and isn't necessarily an indication the horse has ever had an issue). It's how straight he is through the hind. No depth of hip, no depth of stifle, extremely steep hip, extremely straight hocks. AND on top of that he's built downhill. He will not have much scope over fences at all, even if he has the heart and try for it. 

I had a horse who was straightish, and he could jump (but he wasn't this bad!)... but his hocks, hips and stifles gave out on him, and so did his knees, when he was only 17.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would _*not*_ buy this horse for a prospect of jumping or anything that would "pound" him anyplace on that body....
Where do you start....
He has many issues from front to back....

With his pictured "looks" and the apparent issues been divulged he has now and in the past you would really consider buying a horse who is already falling apart, has serious wear and tear on their legs and joints.....
To me it just is _*not* _the smartest move...
I would _*not* _waste my money on a PPE for this horse.
_What has *not* been divulged...:think:_

Sorry, he _may_ be a nice horse but one with a _*very*_ limited future....
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo.._


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

While that picture is not flattering his hind end is WAAYYY off and I think even a better pic will show major issues there.

Plus, never ever ever buy a horse with leg issues for jumping.

He's cute and looks very nice overall but I wouldn't even consider him based off those two major things.


----------



## TheatricalAffair (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for your input everyone. He was apparently purchased as an eventing prospect and is currently doing his "down time" from the track.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd pass on front leg issues alone. There was a reason he was retired from the track.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, those legs don't look too good to me.
I'd pass on this one.


----------

